# New VIBE Black Death amp - The Reaper



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm interested to know what product members would consider to be the go to product in the USA which compares to the new product from VIBE (Not currently available in the USA) It's just taken an industry Gold award in the UK but is considered too expensive for the US market...thoughts please 

BlackDeath Reaper | VIBE Audio


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm a bit ignorant here so excuse me if this is a dumb question. I'm familiar with the name "Vibe" from several years back as the low end Lanzar product after they sold out and it was typically found in pawn shops and flea markets. This product seems to be quite a bit different from the image I had of them so is your "Vibe" from a different origin than the one of which I'm thinking or has it gained a life of it's own and evolved?


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha - VIBE is a UK company est 1993 with big market share in Europe, Russia and Australia. We started selling our products in the US only 4 years ago. Nothing to do with Lanzar


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

"too expensive" to me means that a product is overpriced compared to a similar product, but I assume you mean in general it's _more than someone wants to spend_.

Regardless, most people on this forum would not use it because they are more interested in SQ or pro audio setups. Can you sell them in the US, sure, just might be better off asking an forum that is SPL oriented.

The litebox 4 did well here because it's has well designed components, small, with decent power. But you probably have figured this out by searching the forum.


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought this thread was on the SPL forum?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's the right place on the forum, but there are just not many people here who are interested solely in SPL. 1Kw is a high wattage sub setup here.

I think it's quite astonishing that there are amps with that much power and I don't mean to sound negative; I'm just giving you information about the site.


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks I'm a newbie but have found the enthusiasm and interest on this site a really worthwhile read. Hoping to tap into your thoughts and opinions


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

What is the going MSRP of that amp?

Just curious.

Looking at the electrical requirements for that thing, one would have to be running a truck with multi alternator battery bank setups. Oooof let alone 2 strapped!! That is some serious power!!

The Kicker amp I believe is as powerful. or close.

Is it more cost effective than say running 2 4.5kw amps?


Your ultra SPL market is such a tiny niche in the already tiny car audio market. I believe because the electrical upgrade cost is so high. Alternators are not necessarily cheap and the good battery brands are not either. But Wow, what a monster!!


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

Official MSRP $3999.99

But any reasonable dealer would be selling at mates rates on a weapon like this - probably $2999.99


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Splitty said:


> Haha - VIBE is a UK company est 1993 with big market share in Europe, Russia and Australia. We started selling our products in the US only 4 years ago. Nothing to do with Lanzar


Thank you for clearing that up for me. I guess you weren't aware that Lanzar already ruined the name "Vibe" for you in the States before you started sending items over here, as "Vibe by Lanzar" is a very lowly brand Stateside. The link shows a "1 x 5000 Watts Max @ 4 Ohms Bridged" amp by them that retails for $267.23. Riiiiiiiiiggghhhttt....

Quick edit for clarity:

Your amp = legit

Their amp = marketed towards fools whom shall soon be parted from their money


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

their amps are from the same family are the arc/elf/wettsounds/clarion so i hear. good stuff


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

stopdrpnro said:


> their amps are from the same family are the arc/elf/wettsounds/clarion so i hear. good stuff


Are you implying that all of them come from the same engineers design and build house?


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

What sets this amplifier apart from the other SPL type amplifiers out there from companies like Digital Designs, Sundown, American Bass, DC Audio, Cactus etc?


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> Are you implying that all of them come from the same engineers design and build house?


We've been using the same circuit design house as has been discussed numerous times on this forum for a very long time. As so many comanys use the Robert Zeff designs we choose not to shout about it. But they are damn good! We tool all our own cosmetics and use our own ICC heatsinks
VIBE Black Box Stereo2, Stereo4, Bass 4, Bass 5
VIBE Lite Box Stereo2, Stereo4, Bass 1
VIBE Space Box Stereo2, Stereo4, Bass 1, Deep Space Bass 1
VIBE Death Box Bass 1

This bad boy is a new direction for us, brought about by demand from our international distirbutors to build something to compete with SPL Dynamics and Ground Zero. So we out specced them and hopefully will undercut them price wise. RZ would never build or design a big dirty class D like this! (We have Black Death Bass 1 in GH format) but our established customers want more grunt and build mad battery set ups to smoke these


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> Are you implying that all of them come from the same engineers design and build house?





Splitty said:


> We've been using the same circuit design house as has been discussed numerous times on this forum for a very long time. As so many comanys use the Robert Zeff designs we choose not to shout about it. But they are damn good! We tool all our own cosmetics and use our own ICC heatsinks
> VIBE Black Box Stereo2, Stereo4, Bass 4, Bass 5
> VIBE Lite Box Stereo2, Stereo4, Bass 1
> VIBE Space Box Stereo2, Stereo4, Bass 1, Deep Space Bass 1
> ...


Guess the answer in general terms would be yes. But we all knew the UBUY story with the Litebox/Arc Mini etc...

And who cares. Certain brands get a premium dollar for the brand name.

Glad there are companies like Vibe out there. Can get ~same amp at a much much better price.


This big amp still looks like a monster.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I have had great success with Vibe's products, and wouldn't hesitate to use them in any install. 

Would love to squeeze this monster into my latest project, powering a pair of those Bubonic subs


----------



## 3rdshiftdiscretion (Nov 15, 2011)

This amp was showcased in a vehicle over at SBN this year. Does rated. Im not sure how reliable but the world finals demo vehicle looked sick


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Splitty, no offense intended, but how about you convince us to buy your amps? I have nothing against your company and have considered your products but I haven't seen enough reviews/recommendations to feel good enough about buying one. I'm likely going to be in the market for a small, efficient, somewhat powerful 4 channel amp in the next few months. I've got some ideas already, but nothing decided for sure yet. Full-range Class D or Class G/H only, I think.


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

dragonrage said:


> Splitty, no offense intended, but how about you convince us to buy your amps? I have nothing against your company and have considered your products but I haven't seen enough reviews/recommendations to feel good enough about buying one. I'm likely going to be in the market for a small, efficient, somewhat powerful 4 channel amp in the next few months. I've got some ideas already, but nothing decided for sure yet. Full-range Class D or Class G/H only, I think.


Maybe we should sack our marketing dept in the states? lol! Will try and get the word out more this year


----------



## Potbelly (Nov 23, 2010)

its impossible for this amp to do the wattage the OP claims with two zero gauge inputs....


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

You would need some serious experience and solid buzz bar use. Keep the cables short and expect them to get hot. Short bursts you've all seen these crazy installs.
Scares me what people do with these types of amps to be honest.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Splitty said:


> Maybe we should sack our marketing dept in the states? lol! Will try and get the word out more this year


Hey how do I become a part of this team 

Currently running an older Black series 15" with the Space 6 components, and about to install the BlackAir 6 components along with twin BlackAir 10" subwoofers in another project. I gotta say, Vibe is winning me over!


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Splitty first I would not run your whole US market thru Sonix!!! They have no reps in the field and are known for low price sales thats what they did with every thing Metra Sold them Not a GOOD WAY TO BUILD A PRODUCT LINES NAME! To bad Ron Wiggins is not still envolved he has a good plan for your product. You need to build your name first. And I actual use your products My car runs Space 6 Front stage all active thru 2 Lite Box 4 with 2 black Air 10'S off of 4 Lite Box 1 AND A Bitone. Very happy with your products I will be in the MECA lanes next year. oh I also Did the XA in your booth at CES in 2010. I do really Like the product.


----------

